# question for all



## shannonjahn (Feb 27, 2011)

Has anyone done the 800 question exam that will remove your A?  I was curious if it help you get a job because they say it counts as 1 or 2 years of experience.  To any exerienced coders do you think this would qualify as relevent experience to an employer?  Any information or advice would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## NarongK (Feb 28, 2011)

*Great question*

Thanks so much for asking.  I have been wondering the same to determine if it's worth the time and money or if Project X-Tern might be a better or comparable alternative.  Looking forward to a response if anyone can share.  

thanks and good luck!


----------



## kelly8284 (Feb 28, 2011)

I just paid for the 800 notes so we will see how it goes. I looked for project xtern sites in IN and the only 2 that show up are nowhere close to me. Im getting frustrated and I would just love the opportunity to gain a little experience.


----------



## BJanePla (Feb 28, 2011)

I would like to know also.


----------



## shannonjahn (Feb 28, 2011)

*does it really count?*

Thanks for responding and I am hoping someone that might be able to tell us if it really is just like having on the job training because if that is the case then it would definately be worth speding the money along with trying to get a job!  Kelly keep me posted on what you find out....GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## bettinadodd (Mar 1, 2011)

I was able to get my "A" removed 3 days after passing the CPC exam because of diagnosis coding experience I had as an RN. That was June 2010, and I'm still trying to find work as a coder. I don't know about the 800 question exam, but if CPC-As are thinking that being a full CPC with no experience is the edge they need to get a job, I would caution them not to expect employment solely on that merit. Two to three YEARS of coding experience seems to be the key (in BOTH both ICD-9 and CPT), as I am finding out every day. Its a tough market, and I'm finding that there is little opportunity for inexperienced coders to get coding experience even without pay. Best of luck to all of us.


----------



## scullins (Mar 1, 2011)

*Project X-tern*

I have passed the coding exam almost 3 years ago with no luck so far finding a job.  I called the AAPC and there are no X-tern hospitals in my state.  I am frustrated as well.  Doing well just keeping certification right now not going to try that exam just yet.


----------

